

Show HN: FundingHunt – Daily Updates on Startup Funding - vikasr111
http://www.fundinghunt.co/

======
hpvic03
Why not use the CrunchBase API rather than depending on people to submit
funding news?

I would like to be able to subscribe to certain VC firms or angels to see what
they've invested in and get a daily or weekly digest.

I actually built this thing myself, but CrunchBase recently made their API
more restrictive so it doesn't work anymore.

~~~
vikasr111
Crunchbase and Crunchbase-like platforms are more data-centric as they give
you exhaustive feed of startups with the amount of funding raised, while
FundingHunt is a story-centric platform, which is more human way to consume
this kind of information.

Also, features like upvoting and discussion thrive more significantly if it
has a user-submitted model rather than automated feed.

I have written more about it in my Medium post here:
[https://medium.com/startup-study-group/why-did-i-create-
fund...](https://medium.com/startup-study-group/why-did-i-create-
fundinghunt-1d93989794fa)

------
vikasr111
We all love to read and discuss startup funding, don’t we. It works as
adrenaline for current and future entrepreneurs. I created this small product
called FundingHunt, one place where you can check out all the funding stories,
post new stories, upvote funding event of companies you love and admire, dive
into discussions and give your opinion at
[http://www.fundinghunt.co/](http://www.fundinghunt.co/)

Here is a Medium post about the story behind FundingHunt.
[https://medium.com/startup-study-group/why-did-i-create-
fund...](https://medium.com/startup-study-group/why-did-i-create-
fundinghunt-1d93989794fa)

It'll be my pleasure to answer your questions and queries about FundingHunt.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
This is neat; are they always user-submitted or is there any automatic feeds
supporting this? It's always interesting to see who is fund raising and what
they're getting but just like your blog says they're all over the place.

~~~
vikasr111
Feels amazing you liked FundingHunt :)

The model of FundingHunt is similar to Hacker News or Product Hunt. All the
funding stories are user-submitted in order to maintain the quality and
consistency of posts.

You can also post startup funding stories on FundingHunt at:
[http://www.fundinghunt.co/submit](http://www.fundinghunt.co/submit)

------
juhq
You should data mine the content and create some neat graphs showing the
amount funding gathered daily, weekly, monthly, yearly etc

------
sdybskiy
Built with Meteor, I love it!

~~~
vikasr111
Lately, Meteor has been the de-facto choice for all our side projects. It is
really simple and powerful.

